# Ha! The Friday Bike Party just rode by.



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Murphy Ave in Sunnyvale. Several hundred people. Looks like they were having a great time, and the crowd cheered.

I didn't have my camera, so I couldn't get a pic. And I didn't have my bike so I couldn't join them. Oh well.

Edit: They rode by again and again!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

whats the deal with that? sounds like fun!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

ShaneW said:


> whats the deal with that? sounds like fun!


San Jose Bike Party!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here it is http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=643079

A bunch of us from mtbr were there. I'm trying to support cycling as a part of culture... everybody riding all the time.

It's getting a bit rowdy though, that's for sure.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

didja see my hot august lights?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> Murphy Ave in Sunnyvale. Several hundred people. Looks like they were having a great time, and the crowd cheered.
> 
> I didn't have my camera, so I couldn't get a pic. And I didn't have my bike so I couldn't join them. Oh well.
> 
> Edit: They rode by again and again!


Every Thurs for us here in Boulder.

How many participate?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Every Thurs for us here in Boulder.
> 
> How many participate?



3000+ and growing. Growing out of control


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

francois said:


> didja see my hot august lights?


And I thought no one knew what a 29er was in CA.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

francois said:


> 3000+ and growing. Growing out of control


That's too big in my opinion. When we got over 1000 here in Boulder we took steps to break it up into smaller rides. The paths and roads just couldn't accommodate that many riders. We'd spend the whole night inching along the paths waiting for people. And in every big group of people you have your share of a-holes just out to cause trouble. With larger numbers this group gets bigger and bigger.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> That's too big in my opinion. When we got over 1000 here in Boulder we took steps to break it up into smaller rides. The paths and roads just couldn't accommodate that many riders. We'd spend the whole night inching along the paths waiting for people. And in every big group of people you have your share of a-holes just out to cause trouble. With larger numbers this group gets bigger and bigger.


I read some of the comments from riders...don't think I'll be joining them anytime soon.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

francois said:


> didja see my hot august lights?


what are you running for the red taillight?

A bit too bright up front for me.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

snapdragen said:


> I read some of the comments from riders...don't think I'll be joining them anytime soon.


Sadly we had/have some of the same issues on our Thursday cruiser ride. It's the worst in summer when all the kids join the ride. There are plenty of really cool kids, but way too many that just think it's a big party. They get wasted and crash into everyone--you end up feeling like a babysitter. Almost none of them have lights and they tend to leave their trash all over the place whenever we stop. 

That's why a group of us went semi-underground for the past few summers. We have our own route and it rotates. We communicate via email lists and twitter. It's worked pretty well so far this year.

//Is this the thread you were talking about?

http://www.sjbikeparty.org/archives/2890


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

PaleAleYum said:


> what are you running for the red taillight?
> 
> A bit too bright up front for me.


That is a Dinotte 300L. 300 lumens and the battery is in between the rails of the seat. Very visible with disco flash modes available.

fc


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

francois said:


> That is a Dinotte 300L. 300 lumens and the battery is in between the rails of the seat. Very visible with disco flash modes available.
> 
> fc



Thanks a bunch, I'll be checking it out.


----------

